# mass media



## pizzi

Gli anglofoni coniano _mass media_, usando un termine latino. Gli altri popoli si adeguano al prodotto e pronunciano _midia._ Però poi noi facciamo derivare _massm*e*diatico, massm*e*diologo ecc._
Non sarebbe meglio preservare sempre la pronuncia d'origine (nel caso, *media*)? Dico questo per evitare aberrazioni tipo _plas _(plus) e _mainus eibens_ (minus habens), fino ad arrivare a _vim _(la povere abrasiva per le pulizie) spacciato come _Vem_, "derivato dall'inglese _forza..."_ (_Radio Tre_).

Mi chiedo anche perché ci sia un certo servilismo nei cognomi, per cui lo scrittore Izzo, ormai francese, si debba pronunciare _Isò_, mentre se il signor Chateaubriand prende la nazionalità italiana verra chiamato sempre _Sciatòbrian_ e non _Cateaubriand_....


----------



## Verboso

E pensare che "mass" è pure un italianismo


----------



## kdl77

Annosa questione. A mio parere, un po' inutile.

Ci sono moltissimi studi su come spesso le parole-prestiti, che viaggiano da una lingua all'altra, vengano modificate nella pronuncia e a volte anche nelle leggi morfologiche. Non credo che qualcuno abbia ragione. 
I francesi sono più conservativi nei confronti dell'influenza anglofona sulla loro lingua. Non solo nei cognomi, ma in quasi tutte le parole da loro pronunciate vi è la tendenza a "francesizzare" i termini stranieri. Dai, da loro McDonald ha dovuto inventare i panini fatti con la baguette!
Mass media deriva dal latino come moltissime altre parole inglesi, in quanto l'inglese è una lingua germanica ma ha subito fortissimi influssi romanzi. Non sentiamoci "padroni" delle parole derivate dal latino! 

Per concludere: senza esagerare nell'esterofilia, credo sia importante non fossilizzarsi sulla preminenza culturale della propria lingua e lasciare che l'uso vivo faccia il proprio percorso. E' importante conservare correttezza d'uso e ricchezza terminologico-sintattica, ma senza inutili nazionalismi. Non è una gara! Altrimenti, parleremmo ancora tutti come Cicerone...


----------



## sabrinita85

_Media_, sì, viene dal latino, ma noi non l'abbiamo presa dal latino, ma ... dall'inglese.
Infatti, prima che gli inglesi incominciassero ad utilizzarla, noi neanche ci sognavamo di immetterla nel nostro vocabolario.
Quindi, anche se _media _è una parola di origine latina, la dovremmo considerare "inglese" proprio perché sono stati loro a _riesumarla_.

_Massm*e*diatico _e_ massm*e*diologo _beh, questo è un'altro discorso: non è raro il caso che nella nostra lingua combiniamo parole straniere con suffissi o prefissi (o altre parole) italiani:
_bar*etto* _(bar piccolo)
_computer*ino* _(computer piccolo)
Questi due sono prestiti, eppure li trattiamo come parole italiane aggiungendo dei suffissi e quest'ultimi li pronunciamo decisamente in italiano.
Penso che _massm*e*diatico _e_ massm*e*diologo _facciano parte di questo gruppo.


----------



## pizzi

sabrinita85 said:


> _Media_, sì, viene dal latino, ma noi non l'abbiamo presa dal latino, ma ... dall'inglese.
> Infatti, prima che gli inglesi incominciassero ad utilizzarla, noi neanche ci sognavamo di immetterla nel nostro vocabolario.
> Quindi, anche se _media _è una parola di origine latina, la dovremmo considerare "inglese" proprio perché sono stati loro a _riesumarla_.


 
Una piccola annotazione tecnica, di mero valore storico... 
_Medium_ e il suo plurale _media_ hanno una diffusione precedente all'unione con _mass_, in linguaggi per addetti ai lavori. Nel mio campo, ad esempio, si indica correntemente con questi termini il legante delle pitture (olio, colla, gomma ecc.). E' assolutamente vero che si tratta di un discorso di nicchia, quindi a incidenza zero sull'andamento della lingua corrente...


----------



## Necsus

Pizzi, per _mass media_ vale il discorso fatto per _summit_, nel link all'Accademia della Crusca che ho fornito in quel thread si parla di entrambi.


----------



## Verboso

Mi sembra che non si possa fare paragone tra "media" e "summit": la prima parola è una parola latina a cui è stato attribuito un significato moderno, ma resta sempre morfologicamente latina; la seconda è una parola che ha un'origne latina, ma è pur sempre inglese.
Sarebbe come pretendere di pronunciare Cesare come Kesare solo perché in latino classico non c'è la palatale sorda e Cesare viene da Caesar.


----------



## Necsus

Verboso said:
			
		

> Mi sembra che non si possa fare paragone tra "media" e "summit.


E' evidente che il parallelo non è con _media_, ma con _mass media_, che è il tema del thread...  
E comunque quella che riporto è l'interpretazione dell'Accademia della Crusca, che, autorevole o meno, sempre un'interpretazione rimane, e ognuno è libero di dare la propria.


----------



## Einstein

Il servilismo di cui parla pizzi si impone ormai anche nelle sigle. Una volta in Italia CIA si pronunciava come scritto; ora invece ci si sente obbligati a dire "Si Ai Ei", facilmente confondibile con SIAE. Analogamente IRA si leggeva come "ira", ma adesso si dice Ai Ar Ei, che per l'italiano non informato può sembrare "aia rei"... rei di quale crimine e in quale aia?


----------



## arirossa

Einstein said:


> Il servilismo di cui parla pizzi si impone ormai anche nelle sigle. Una volta in Italia CIA si pronunciava come scritto; ora invece ci si sente obbligati a dire "Si Ai Ei", facilmente confondibile con SIAE. Analogamente IRA si leggeva come "ira", ma adesso si dice Ai Ar Ei, che per l'italiano non informato può sembrare "aia rei"... rei di quale crimine e in quale aia?


Perfettamente d'accordo che di servilismo si tratti... E nei casi delle sigle, ancora più orribile (e spesso incomprensibile).


----------



## sabrinita85

Einstein said:


> Il servilismo di cui parla pizzi si impone ormai anche nelle sigle. Una volta in Italia CIA si pronunciava come scritto; ora invece ci si sente obbligati a dire "Si Ai Ei", facilmente confondibile con SIAE. Analogamente IRA si leggeva come "ira", ma adesso si dice Ai Ar Ei, che per l'italiano non informato può sembrare "aia rei"... rei di quale crimine e in quale aia?


Oddio, veramente CIA continua ancora a pronunciarsi CIA (e non SI AI EI) in Italia.


----------



## Einstein

Senti qualche telegiornale!


----------



## sabrinita85

Einstein said:


> Senti qualche telegiornale!


Caro Einstein, sono io che consiglio a te di ascoltarne qualcuno *italiano*.


----------



## Einstein

Ma certo che parlavo di telegiornali italiani; in Italia è difficile che io ascolti la BBC. Forse la vecchia pronuncia non è sparita del tutto, ma Si Ai Ei l'ho sentito nei Tg italiani, te lo giuro!


----------



## sabrinita85

Einstein said:


> Ma certo che parlavo di telegiornali italiani; in Italia è difficile che io ascolti la BBC. Forse la vecchia pronuncia non è sparita del tutto, ma Si Ai Ei l'ho sentito nei Tg italiani, te lo giuro!


Allora evidentemente ascoltiamo tg diversi!


----------



## Einstein

E va bene, non si può risolvere qui.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Einstein said:


> Una volta in Italia CIA si pronunciava come scritto; ora invece ci si sente obbligati a dire "Si Ai Ei", facilmente confondibile con SIAE.


Anch'io di solito sento "CIA", ma qualcuno che vuole "atteggiarsi a figo" e dice siaiei c'è.
La cosa curiosa è che la CIA è anche la Confederazione Italiana Allevatori o qualcosa del genere, fa un po' impressione sentire che "la CIA si è riunita a Casal Pusterlengo per discutere delle quote latte"...


----------



## sabrinita85

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Anch'io di solito sento "CIA", ma qualcuno che vuole "atteggiarsi a figo" e dice siaiei c'è.
> La cosa curiosa è che la CIA è anche la Confederazione Italiana Allevatori o qualcosa del genere, fa un po' impressione sentire che "la CIA si è riunita a Casal Pusterlengo per discutere delle quote latte"...


Ah beh certo, gli sboroni alla tv (e non solo in tv) che dicono siaiei li ho sentiti anche io, ma al telegiornale non mi pare proprio.


----------



## Einstein

Comunque, a parte la questione CIA, che era solo un esempio, c'è davvero un'invasione di pronunce inglesi anche nelle sigle. Nicholas ha trovato una definizione azzeccata: "atteggiarsi a figo".
Per ora NATO non è diventato Neito, ma aspettiamo...


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Einstein said:


> Per ora NATO non è diventato Neito, ma aspettiamo...


Io mi aspetto direttamente un "eneitiou".

Il fatto è che la pronuncia inglese è più cool.
Permettetemi di fare un esempio davvero stupido (e scusatemi se faccio un po' di pubblicita).
Sto usando windows 2000, un prodotto della microsoft, corporation di bill gates, per navigare nel web con explorer e leggere le mail con outlook express; uso word per scrivere, excel per fare tabelle, access per creare database e powerpoint per preparare presentazioni, tutti della suite office.
Ora traduciamolo in italiano.
Sto usando 2000 finestre, un prodotto della micromorbido, corporazione di giuseppe cancelli, per navigare nella ragnatela con esploratore e leggere i messaggi con guardafuori veloce; uso parola per scrivere, eccello per fare tabelle, accesso per creare basi dati e puntodiforza per preparare presentazioni, tutti del pacchetto ufficio.
Capite perché se Bill fosse nato in Italia non sarebbe l'uomo più ricco del mondo... nessuno l'avrebbe mai preso sul serio!


----------



## pizzi

Allora non andresti a vedere uno spettacolo di Guglielmo Crollalanza... 

Circa l'amore per lo spelling, ho trovato un po' ridicolo telefonare in banca (prima della recente fusione) e sentirmi rispondere _"Intesa Bi Si Ai"_. Qui fatico davvero a capire il motivo...


----------



## kdl77

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Io mi aspetto direttamente un "eneitiou".
> 
> Il fatto è che la pronuncia inglese è più cool.
> Permettetemi di fare un esempio davvero stupido (e scusatemi se faccio un po' di pubblicita).
> Sto usando windows 2000, un prodotto della microsoft, corporation di bill gates, per navigare nel web con explorer e leggere le mail con outlook express; uso word per scrivere, excel per fare tabelle, access per creare database e powerpoint per preparare presentazioni, tutti della suite office.
> Ora traduciamolo in italiano.
> Sto usando 2000 finestre, un prodotto della micromorbido, corporazione di giuseppe cancelli, per navigare nella ragnatela con esploratore e leggere i messaggi con guardafuori veloce; uso parola per scrivere, eccello per fare tabelle, accesso per creare basi dati e puntodiforza per preparare presentazioni, tutti del pacchetto ufficio.
> Capite perché se Bill fosse nato in Italia non sarebbe l'uomo più ricco del mondo... nessuno l'avrebbe mai preso sul serio!


----------



## vikgigio

Nicholas the Italian said:


> [...]corporation di bill gates[...]corporazione di giuseppe cancelli[...]



Ma Bill non è vezzeggiativo di William, ovvero Guglielmo?


----------



## Cnaeius

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Io mi aspetto direttamente un "eneitiou".
> 
> Il fatto è che la pronuncia inglese è più cool .


 
 
Ma va'!  
A parte certe parole tecniche, tipo le parole informatiche, che o sono intraducibili o si potrebbero tranquillamente tradurre e non lo si fa perchè siamo in Italia e perchè siamo italiani (vedere cosa succede in altri paesi), il resto è in gran parte moda di infimo livello e sfoggio di (finto) tecnicismo.
Sai a me non sembra affatto figo il dentifricio "whitening" con un innovativo "white system", anzi mi fa morir dal ridere. Però immagino che la gente che non conosce nè l'inglese nè la propria lingua sgrani gli occhi di fronte questi paroloni e sia maggiormente invogliata a comprare. "Furbi" i pubblicitari. 
Io non andrei fiero di 'ste cose..
Se poi per mesi e anni si continua ad usare "whitening" al posto di sbiancante, allora a _tutti_ verrà naturale usare "whitening", anche a chi sa inglese e italiano e si dirà ai pochi che usano sbiancante: "Che gente..Io non ho mai capito 'sti puristi della lingua..."
Per quanto riguarda mass media io in questo caso mi affido alla Crusca, che mi da la possibilità di pronunciare mEdia.
C'è da meditare...


----------



## kdl77

Cnaeius said:


> Ma va'!
> A parte certe parole tecniche, tipo le parole informatiche, che o sono intraducibili o si potrebbero tranquillamente tradurre e non lo si fa perchè siamo in Italia e perchè siamo italiani (vedere cosa succede in altri paesi), il resto è in gran parte moda di infimo livello e sfoggio di (finto) tecnicismo.


 
Quindi secondo te la crescente diffusione dell'inglese è semplicemente un problema di "provincialismo" degli italiani?


----------



## arirossa

Cnaeius said:


> Se poi per mesi e anni si continua ad usare "whitening" al posto di sbiancante, allora a _tutti_ verrà naturale usare "whitening", anche a chi sa inglese e italiano e si dirà ai pochi che usano sbiancante: "Che gente..Io non ho mai capito 'sti puristi della lingua..."
> Per quanto riguarda mass media io in questo caso mi affido alla Crusca, che mi da la possibilità di pronunciare mEdia.


 già...
Personalmente, io sono rimasta sconvolta alla lettura di questa piccola discussione in merito all'articolo da premettere al nome del gruppo musicale dei Rem, svoltasi su wikipedia qualche mese fa... Ed ho deciso che se prima o poi la maggioranza concorderà per un "gli", smetterò di leggerla e scriverla...


----------

